# wirklich Passiert und soooo Köstlich



## DER SCHWERE (4 Aug. 2012)

Penis verbrannt – wegen Furz

KOPENHAGEN – Wenn das kein reichlich bizarrer Operations-Zwischenfall ist: Ein 43-jähriger Däne verbrennt sich durch einen gewaltigen Furz den Penis.

Der Mann wollte sich eigentlich nur zwei Muttermale am Hintern entfernen lassen, aus Angst, aus ihnen könnte sich eines Tages ein Hautkrebs entwickeln. Der Chirurg eines Spitals in Kopenhagen, der den kleinen Eingriff durchführen wollte, verpasste ihm dazu vorher eine Kurznarkose.

Dann geschah das haarsträubende Unglück. Dem Körper des Mannes, durch die Narkose erschlafft, entfuhr ein gewaltiger Furz – ausgerechnet in jenem Moment, als sich der Chirurg mit dem glühenden Elektroskalpell über ihn beugte, um eins der Muttermale zu entfernen. Das Gas-Luft-Gemisch entzündete sich und sein kurz zuvor mit Alkohol desinfizierter Hintern samt Penis standen in Flammen.

«Nach der Narkose brannten mein Penis und mein Hodensack wie Feuer, ich hatte Verbrennungen zweiten Grades», schildert der Geschädigte seine ersten Eindrücke, nachdem er aus der Narkose wieder erwacht war. Er überlegt nun, ob er rechtliche Schritte gegen das Spital und den Chirurgen ergreifen soll.
​


----------



## teethmaker1 (4 Aug. 2012)

Schwanz verbrannt Chirurg der kichert,hoffentlich Allianz versichert.Eigentlich ist es ja nicht zum lachen,aber zum kräftig schmunzeln reichts allemal!!!


----------



## LuigiHallodri (5 Aug. 2012)

Die Schuld liegt ganz eindeutig beim Chirurgen. Er hätte warten müssen, bis das Desinfektionsmittel vollständig aufgetrocknet ist. (Steht auch extra drauf) Sonst hätte eventuell auch schon das Elektroskalpell gereicht, um alles zu entzünden. Wahrscheinlich liegt´s aber auch am Zeitduck. War halt ein Routineeingriff, so am Fließband...

Dank Dir für den Beitrag. Ansonsten schließe ich mich der Meinung von teethmaker1 an.


----------

